# New Snow Goose Spread Pics



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

We just got our shipment of 8.5 dozen GHG fullbody snows in the other day. Along with them we have 2 dozen GHG snow floaters. Now all we have to do is pray for sheet water and geese when we go to SD.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!! Bet that was a pretty penny huhh. If you ever decide that you have too many just let me know and I can go ahead and help ya out hahaha.
Nice spread


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

um..........................well............................that should work


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I know a guy who's running 600 of those suckers. Take pictures from the field!


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Jeff Zierden said:


> Along with them we have 2 dozen GHG snow floaters.


Are the Floaters WHITE? or are they off white, just curious......


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Did you remember to buy the 9 jumbo sized 6 pocket bags too? You fit the FBs in belly to belly 2 per slot. Trust me, the way they scuff up, you'll want the bags + they have a handle on them so you can carry them to distribute them in the field or walk in if need be. That'll set you back just under another $400


----------



## marnus (Oct 28, 2004)

I thought that the 3rd pic looked familiar. It looks like some guy from Cali(not me) is using your pic to sell his decoys on ebay. Probably using others pics also.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GHG-Avery-Full-body ... dZViewItem


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Well would you look at that.... that is the same pic!!!


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

> Are the Floaters WHITE? or are they off white, just curious......


I just picked up some floaters today. They look pretty good, and they are off white. I think they will look white as the others when they get in the water. Here's a pic (The last pic on this page):

http://www.***************/viewtopic.php?t=63


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Do you really blame them...I would rather have Big Foots but thats just me


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I here ya on the Bigfoots, but those pink big feet just make me laugh! Still the guys I hunt with run Bigfoot snows.


----------

